# My car is clean again but mixed emotions!



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I thought I'd take the opportunity to give my (almost) 4-month old TT S-Line coupe a thorough clean inside & out while the winter sunshine was out and this is the result. I am very impressed with the beading power of 2 coats of Dodo Juice Diamond White wax that I applied 3 months ago!  Unfortunately, I discovered a nasty stone chip on the o/s/f wheel arch which will need sorting out!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Paul-TT said:


> I thought I'd take the opportunity to give my (almost) 4-month old TT S-Line coupe a thorough clean inside & out while the winter sunshine was out and this is the result. I am very impressed with the beading power of 2 coats of Dodo Juice Diamond White wax that I applied 3 months ago!  Unfortunately, I discovered a nasty stone chip on the o/s/f wheel arch which will need sorting out!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Looks great - fantastic job.

Funnily enough I've just done mine too



Daz


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I had mine redone in matt titanium .


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Anakin said:


> I had mine redone in matt titanium .


I really like these wheels in the matt Titanium finish! Thanks for the picture...


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I am having mine done the same colour but with a satin finish! I'll post some pictures when done.....


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks gorgeous


----------

